# Is there a way to mod a Rubik's brand into somhting funny or cool. 3x3



## CFOP INC (Jun 9, 2021)

As the title suggests I want to mod my Rubik's brand 3x3. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

yes make a fisher cube
is one of the easiest mods and very fun to solve


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 9, 2021)

How should I go about that?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 9, 2021)

BTW my Rubik's brand is one that has tiles not stickers. Also I will do this but I'm going to wait for more replies cause I have another one as well that has three corner missing.

P.S. I guess I could post a pole after a few suggestions come in and let you guys decide what I do


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> How should I go about that?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 9, 2021)

It Kinda look similar to the windmill cube


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't think I can do the cause mine dose not even have screws so I can't dissemble it like he wants


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 9, 2021)

If you can't disassemble a cube, I unfortunately think you won't have many options for a mod.

I know you might be able to loosen it if you manage to pry the center piece tiles off and loosen the cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 9, 2021)

you can but letters on it to help practice blind


----------

